# New Website Is Up. (Kinda)



## Poison_Us (Nov 7, 2009)

The Beta release of our new website is now online.  The Gallery is not complete yet as the photos are still in the works, so no collection items to view yet.  But just about everything else is in place.  Take a look and tell us what ya think.

http://home.comcast.net/~shauseur/PoisonousAddiction/index.html

 There is sound on the intro page, and 1 other (you will hafta find it)...so have your speakers on.  []

 I also suggest downloading this font as it's a key part to the sites design.
 http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/Zothique_Demo.htm


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 7, 2009)

Just looked at this on my wifes computer...evidently, my monitor is REALLY dim (ca. 1995).  Some color issues are very obvious.  Will work on them soon....
 Fixed a few type-Os on my end.  Will fix the on line files when I get the image stuff squared away.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 7, 2009)

Great job!  I clicked on it, and I'm checking it out now (except for as I'm typing this reply).


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm glad you took the chance to peek at it.
 I tweaked it a a bit already, but haven't uploaded the files.
 I can safely say, it will really not look right without installing the font that I have linked there.  I would highly suggest DLing and installing it first.  Shockwave will automatically install (if you let it) if you don't already have it.  You may also need Quicktime if Media player doesn't take the background music.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.  I'll do that!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, got the gallery up and running (excepts the inks) and spiced up the intro and fixed the type-Os.  Got a bit of inspiration the other night.  Enjoy.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok, I think I got it all fixed now.  Thank you Jim for bringing up the issues that were there.  Hukt on Fonix haz werkt fer me.  []  Too many early mornings.  This morning was to a cat duet on the patio.  It's going to be a coffee morning.  For those who like flavored creamers, Coffee Mate Belgian Chocolate Toffee is a winner!  Wish it came in the large bottles.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 13, 2009)

It's looking great!  I like the adjustments.  I especially like the wanted section!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you.  I put a lot of work into it.  Just had an overwhelming urge to let out my creative side and this is what append.  Happy hunting in Auburn next month.  []


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 13, 2009)

Job well done!

 Thanks! 21 days and counting!  =)


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2009)

I GET A LOUD "ADOBE SHOCKWAVE". DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS ABOUT? WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR SITE. GOOD LUCK WITH IT! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 17, 2009)

If you dont already have Adobe Shockwave (was from Macromedia but Adobe bought them a while ago) It should direct you to download it.  It's a plug-in just like Flash.  You will also need the font I have linked.  If you don't, things just wont look right. 
http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/

 I've been tweaking on the site here for 3 or so days.  When I feel I have done all I can do this go around, I shall upload what I am calling Beta 3.  Things that I have fixed/added:

 1) Fixed a slight 5 frame timing and transition issue in the Shockwave intro.
 2) Added the KR-10s I missed the first time
 3) Wife already knows what she is getting for Christmas, so I went ahead and added the KR-14 and KR-2
 4) I implemented frames for the top and left side so the banner and nav buttons never leave the page.
 5) I placed tables for all the bottles to frame them in so it doesn't look like a bunch of pictures floating about.  Looks a bit more organized now, like a real 'gallery'.
 6) shrunk the Kilmers and Sandfords pix so they fit 3 across and don't fill the screen beyond visual capacity.
 7) added some extra info about some of the individual bottles that are part of large sets.
 8) Moved the gallery nav buttons to the primary nav buttons as pup-ups when you rollover The Gallery button.
 9) re-took many pix to replace the fuzzy ones.
 10) Just got another issue of the KS-12 and added it in with the one that was there.

 Things yet to do:

 1) waiting to get one more KT-1 back from Ryan to do a group shot of our Owls.
 2) still need to clean a small basket of bottles and the 2 Kilmers Swamp Roots so I can photograph them.
 3) Photograph the inks and the common meds that sit behind them.

 I will probably have the site reloaded a bit later today.  I've been working on this the past 2 weeks as I cant study for my next test for school.  All my material is online and we have had spuratic internet connectivity for the past 2 weeks.  Mornings seem to be best before 8am.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, changes published!  Took forever as it's the middle of the day and the internet is on the fritz still.  I wish they would just fix it...


----------

